# chariot kid trailer: cx-1 vs cougar?



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

There was a thread about the kid carriers before... and now I want one. There is a 20% off coupon for REI that ends April 3, so I want to get one before that.

I am sold on the chariot series, just because of the versatility. They are expensive, but anything that gets me outside and excersizing with the kid is good.

However, I need some help justifying the cx-1 ($550) over the cougar 1 ($350), even with the 20% off, that's a $160 savings on an already expensive item. I will get the jogger ($55), stroller($40), and bike attachments ($40), another big hit...
so 415 or 575? plus 5% tax...

I am leaning towards the cougar, which is already a lot of cash. I will go and check them out at REI, but can you name any features that put you over the edge for the CX1? My boy is 3.5 months, but this sale is only once a year for members, so I thought to get it now. I hope to use it running pretty soon, once the weather clears up and it's light after work. I also will not take him out when the weather is ubercrappy. The cougar used to be top of the line...

THANKS!!!

from bicycletrailers.com
[The CX1 has over the cougar] more support and padding throughout the child cockpit, and a ergonomic 5-poition handlebar - which includes a great storage bag that can be removed and carried as a shoulderbag or a child backpack. There's also much more control over the interior climate - thanks to the full mesh sides with zip-up tinted windows, the removable cover, extra-long flip-over sunshade, and zip-down front rain/wind screen. And the CX is the sharpest-looking Chariot available, with snazzy black spokes, red hubs, and an abundance of reflective safety trim.

For most parents, the best-selling Cougar is probably all that's needed - but if you want the very best, the Chariot CX is most certainly it. end


----------



## krd123 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Go with the Cougar*

I have the two seater and it is just fine. The difference is akin to buying a toyota versus a lexus. The quality is the same. They work the same but the CX is a little nicer while being a lot more expensive.


----------



## Kris (Jun 15, 2004)

IMO the CX is for people who have more money than they know what to do with. I currently have a Cougar1 that needs to be replaced with a double as our second child is due in 4 months. I'm considering going down to the Cheetah series as I could care less about the lighter spoked wheels and think the suspension performance is overkill as I don't pull the trailer on rough trails. Besides, the kids sit on the nylon base so there should be lots of shock absorption anyways.


----------



## tinytank (Jan 26, 2004)

*I did compare...*

It's is really a question of personal preferences and how much usage you will get out of it. Yes the CX is more expensive but you do get more for your money, as you already mentioned at the bottom of your post.

For me it was easy, being a passionate cyclist, a full time mom and part time firefighter there is no doubt that I will be out there riding every day the weather allows. It's easy to stay fit when you get to do something you love. To make it easier to justify the extra money I didn't buy a stroller like every other mom I know, I invested all my pennies in the top of the line Chariot trailer.

The added support and padding in the cockpit is not only safer but more comfortable for the child as the seat is different, the ergonomic handlebar is not only more practical and comfortable but also very cool looking besides having added storage. The side mesh window have zip out covers which allows you to give more ventilation to the kid on those hot summer days when you want to go ride after the rain while keeping the front cover on to not spray dirt all over your kid's face. The CX also have more storage pockets in the cockpit and better wheels than the cougar. All details but they were all important to me.

I sure hope you can get to see them both to make a real good comparison as a friend of mine got the cougar without seeing the CX and said that if she had she most likely would have gone for the CX.

For me the choice was easy as I know I'll get a lot of use out of it, hell I'm already using it with the ski kit. The stroller kit is great for ice skating but the jogging kit is better for the rougher terrain like the heavily travel snow field we visit during the winter festivals we have around here.

I was hoping to be able to use the biking kit soon but with the snow storm that pass through yesterday it looks like the ski kit will get a lot more use before then.

Happy shopping for happy biking..!

Annie


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

I will just throw in my Two cents. The Chariot trailers are like a swiss army knife, they do almost everything, but don't do it as well as a dedicated product. They are also very expensive.

For the $500-600 you are talking, I would buy a Burley Solo or Wike single child trailer (www.wicycle.com) for $300 and a Bob or Baby Jogger Stroller for $300. Each does its job well.


----------



## applegreenheckler (Feb 26, 2005)

I just bought a Chariot Cx from the guys over at Tree Fort here in Michigan. They did a little better on the price than REI even with the 20% off. I like the fact that the side zip open plus it just looks so cool. Since I live in Michigan and there is a bunch of snow on the ground I haven't used it yet(XC Ski kit is on back order). I had a Cougar1 that got backed over and it worked great too. I think those guys will ship anywhere if you are not from Michigan. www.treefortbikes.com


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

CDMC said:


> I will just throw in my Two cents. The Chariot trailers are like a swiss army knife, they do almost everything, but don't do it as well as a dedicated product. They are also very expensive.
> 
> For the $500-600 you are talking, I would buy a Burley Solo or Wike single child trailer (www.wicycle.com) for $300 and a Bob or Baby Jogger Stroller for $300. Each does its job well.


my wife brought this up, as well. do you care to elaborate on the differences between the trailer mode and a dedicated trailer, and jogger mode and bob jogger? if i get the cougar and attachments its 440, and i was having trouble finding a new stroller and trailer for that much with the level of quality i see in the cougar.

we plan on going to the big REI and checking them all out side by side. I just want to know what features in particular might lead you to go for the separate tools rather than the swiss knife. we have a 4 wheel stroller already as a hand-me-down, but it's pretty beat up.

if i could get a trailer or jogger as a hand-me-down i would go the separate route...

Thanks for the replies! the toyota vs lexus rings true... we have a VW not an audi.

and Kris: i will PM you about your 'used' cougar 1...


----------



## Maurice (Feb 9, 2004)

CDMC said:


> I will just throw in my Two cents. The Chariot trailers are like a swiss army knife, they do almost everything, but don't do it as well as a dedicated product. They are also very expensive.
> 
> For the $500-600 you are talking, I would buy a Burley Solo or Wike single child trailer (www.wicycle.com) for $300 and a Bob or Baby Jogger Stroller for $300. Each does its job well.


Well, I still think you're better off with a Cougar-1 (I thought the same as others here about the CX-1) plus jogging kit. It is an incredible trailer that you can even take for some off-road, and an excellent Jogger-Stroller. Granted it's rather big for a stroller, but still manageable. As a jogger, it's incredible, rolls really fast and is easy to steer. We use it when we go hiking and again we're constantly amazed at how well it performs.

It has the big wheels for it, a good ground clearance, convenience pockets, you name it. To me both functions are superiorly done by the Chariot.

But most of all, it has the approval of the little one. Riding bumpy trails without waking her up is a good indication. The windshield is awesome, so much so that we can ride in the winter and she'll be warm and cuddly in there. We usually are the first ones to bail out because of the cold while she's cooing and playing with her teddy bear...

Maurice


----------



## applegreenheckler (Feb 26, 2005)

The nice thing about the chariots is that you can recenter the front wheel if the frame gets a little tweeked. As far as I know they are the only one to offer this feature and it works with any of the Chariots.


----------



## 2melow (Jan 5, 2004)

Ditto what Annie says. My wife is a stay at home mom and we didn't buy one of those huge Cosco or whatever strollers either...it was more important to get what she wanted. We are on a very tight budget and don't regret getting the cx-1 at all. She has a hippie sling, umbrella stroller and the
CX-1. The padded cockpit, zip off TINTED windows, upgraded wheels (that look kinda like Chris King red anodized hubs), extra storage, and handlebar are all nice upgrades. 

Will you be happy with the cougar? Yes. Just make sure you look at CX-1 too....especially if you have a 20% off REI coupon!!! I'll take some pics of ours and post maybe next week.


----------



## 2melow (Jan 5, 2004)

*Pics here*

OK...here is the setup of our CX-1. Notice how the tinted windows totally zip off (important if you live in CO w/ 309 average sunny days a year), it has the upgraded "BMX" wheels that I swear roll better than my Dura Ace road wheels, front jogging kit, stroller wheels in "up" position, bike kit attached to my wife's bike, and a close up of the upgraded Maxxis Hookworm 1.95" tires. The stock tires are nice, but I decided to get these along with Presta tubes (so I can use my Silca to air them up.)

The handlebars come off with a snap and are a little ergonomically different than the cougar. I didn't take a pic of the cockpit, but it is padded a bit more than the other models as well which we thought was important. The front stroller wheel unhooks with the snap of two buttons, the bike kit plugs into one of those square outlets.

Again, I don't think people really know about these yet. When you compare them side-by-side to others...there really is no comparison. It is more $$$, but we did opt not to get the plastic-y Cosco stoller and put that money towards this. It's been well worth the extra money - and my wife is so psyched about it which is the most important part...


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

2melow said:


> OK...here is the setup of our CX-1. Notice how the tinted windows totally zip off (important if you live in CO w/ 309 average sunny days a year), it has the upgraded "BMX" wheels that I swear roll better than my Dura Ace road wheels, front jogging kit, stroller wheels in "up" position, bike kit attached to my wife's bike, and a close up of the upgraded Maxxis Hookworm 1.95" tires. The stock tires are nice, but I decided to get these along with Presta tubes (so I can use my Silca to air them up.)
> 
> The handlebars come off with a snap and are a little ergonomically different than the cougar. I didn't take a pic of the cockpit, but it is padded a bit more than the other models as well which we thought was important. The front stroller wheel unhooks with the snap of two buttons, the bike kit plugs into one of those square outlets.
> 
> Again, I don't think people really know about these yet. When you compare them side-by-side to others...there really is no comparison. It is more $$$, but we did opt not to get the plastic-y Cosco stoller and put that money towards this. It's been well worth the extra money - and my wife is so psyched about it which is the most important part...


Thanks for posting the pics. THat is quite a setup! The CX-1, the IF Deluxe... the whole family unit looks ready to roll. We are headed to REI on saturday to check them out first hand. We are leaning towards the cougar because for padding, we will just throw in a blanket and it's not as sunny here in New England, I guess. But we will check it out and make a decision.
Again, thanks for the input and I will post whatever we end up with.


----------



## brewdog (Jan 6, 2004)

Man you know you got it bad when you start tricking out baby trailers...nice set up.


----------



## applegreenheckler (Feb 26, 2005)

Now only if Phil Wood made hubs for it


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

jh_on_the_cape said:


> However, I need some help justifying the cx-1 ($550) over the cougar 1 ($350), even with the 20% off, that's a $160 savings on an already expensive item. I will get the jogger ($55), stroller($40), and bike attachments ($40), another big hit...
> so 415 or 575? plus 5% tax...


update: went to REI on saturday (do you consider REI an LBS??). they had the cougar and not the CX-1. salesman said that when they are side-by-side no one buys the CX-1, so the stopped stocking them, but could order it. we got the cougar and the bike and jogging attachments... cougar chassis is actually 335 not 350. looks solid, and way better than the burly next to it. it was a little over 400 with the discount, but then tack on the 5% MA tax. and we got the infant sling. i am looking forward to using it!!!! my buddy also got one for his newborn. he slipped it in as a Bday present for his wife... nice.

we didnt get the stroller attachment, yet... we just didnt see ourselves using it. probably get the ski attachment next winter.

this was an early father's day gift.

thanks again for all the advice. i never would have known about this product otherwise.


----------



## SpinWheelz (May 3, 2004)

Great idea on the Maxxis Hookworms. I just ordered a baby trailer and took it on a round--the-block test ride yesterday. Until this thread, I didn't know that I needed the fat Hookworm tires on the ride!

Oh, and that CX-1 needs a rear wing attached to that handlebar. Maybe a rear diffuser to sweep away air so you can go faster.


----------



## Maurice (Feb 9, 2004)

jh_on_the_cape said:


> ...
> 
> we didnt get the stroller attachment, yet... we just didnt see ourselves using it. probably get the ski attachment next winter.
> 
> ...


Congrats, you won't be disappointed. If you have the jogging attachment you won't need the stroller kit. If it can do more it can do less.

The suspension is really a plus if you take it off-road. The mud washes off nicely, and there's little pockets inside to store cheerios and a refreshment 

Maurice


----------



## 2melow (Jan 5, 2004)

If you think the hookworms are nice...check out some of the knobby tires Maxxis has in the 2.2" version. We haven't installed them yet - but they will be so nice for offroad use.


----------

